# Gibt es noch ECHTE Gilden?!



## Tharis84 (8. November 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich frage mich echt, ob es noch echte Gilden in WoW gibt oder ob alle nur noch geil auf die Boni sind.
Ich habe WoW seit Release gespielt, mit einigen, kleinen Pausen. Damals gab es hier noch echte Gemeinschaften die zusammen Spaß haben wollten.
Es ging noch darum Leute kennenzulernen und gemeinsam etwas zu machen.
Leider kommt es mir so vor, als würde es das nicht mehr geben.
Man bekommt, egal auf welchem Server, nur noch Ninja Invites von Massengilden, völlig unpersönlich.
Es wird einfach alles invitet das Level 1 ist und sich im Startgebiet aufhält.
Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist der Bonus für schneller leveln so scheiß egal!! Mir ist es egal ob ihr 1000 Leute seid!!
Das alles interessiert und beeindruckt mich kein bisschen.

Ich suche eine Gilde wo der Mensch am Monitor noch wichtig ist und nicht nur ein Member mehr unter 10000000 Spielern ist.
Ich suche eine Gemeinschaft, wo man zusammen etwas unternimmt, sich im Teamspeak aufhält wärend man zockt, um den Menschen hinter dem charakter besser kennenlernen zu können.
Eine Gilde die auf Qualität statt Quantität achtet. Lieber Klasse statt Masse.
Gibt es sowas da draussen noch? Oder sind alle ausgestorben?
Es macht ja nichtmal mehr Sinn ob man RP oder nicht RP Server spielt. 
Was ist bloß aus den Menschen geworden?
Kein Hallo und Tschüss, keiner unterhält sich im Chat, keiner im TS (wenn ein Server vorhanden ist)
Jeder macht nur noch sein eigenes Ding. Wisst ihr eigentlich was eion MMORPG ist?
Wenn ihr alleine zocken wollt dann spielt offline Games. Echt mal, ihr versaut einfach alles.

Gibt es noch Gilden dadraussen die sich wirklich eine familiäre gemeinschaft aufbauen wollen?
Wenn ja, dann meldet euch bitte. 
Egal welcher Server, egal welche Fraktion. Fange nochmal von vorne an wenn es sein muss.
Suche einfach nur eine Gilde die für mich noch menschlich wirkt und nicht wie eine Gilde voller botter und Egoisten.
Bin Zur Zeit auf KDV unterwegs, hätte nix gegen Fraktions- und Serverwechsel.

BTW: seht es als Provokation, flamet mich. Mir wayne!! Man ist hier ja eh nix anderes mehr gewohnt. Hoffe das mich einige Leute verstehen können.


----------



## colt179 (8. November 2012)

Nur zu gut kann ich dich verstehen ,das was du da schreibst ist aber realität ihn wow leider ,gehe einfach ihn eine random ini da weiste was da zum teil abgeht ,zum glück ist es nicht immer so sonst hätte ich mit wow schon aufgehört!
Die meisten suchen  nur  st 25 gilde  am besten mit 3 raidtagen und reperaturen gratis ,aber was für die gilde tun nein danke ,nur haben wollen nichts geben ,ist schon traurig ,es gibt aber auch ausnahmen ,ich habe jedenfalls meine gilde gefunden wo ich zeit 1 jahr spiele wir sind neh kleine truppe ,auch schon st 25 aber raids geht leider noch  nicht da zu wenig spieler !
Wenn du interesse hast erstell dir ein st 1char auf madmortem und ich lade dich ein und du schaust es dir an und dann kannste dich ja entscheiden obs passt oder nicht ,anflüstern kannste mich unter tongma ,fazu,mich würde es freuen!!unsere gilde verein der wölfe!!


----------



## Dagonzo (8. November 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Es macht ja nichtmal mehr Sinn ob man RP oder nicht RP Server spielt.
> Was ist bloß aus den Menschen geworden?
> Kein Hallo und Tschüss, keiner unterhält sich im Chat, keiner im TS (wenn ein Server vorhanden ist)
> Jeder macht nur noch sein eigenes Ding. Wisst ihr eigentlich was eion MMORPG ist?
> ...


Klar gibt es solche Gilden noch. Das sind aber meist die, die dann auch lieber unter sich sind. Da werden nur ganz selten welche aufgenommen. Ich habe es selbst schon oft genug erlebt, das die Neulinge sich nur mit Equip ausgestattet haben und dann wieder verschwunden sind. Oder manche gehen einfach, weil sie mal auf einen Raid verzichten mussten.
Was das RPG angeht, hat das ganze wohl eher Blizzard verbockt. Zum einen haben sie auf den entsprechenden Servern nicht auf den Umgang geachtet, noch waren sie hinterher, wenn völlig unpassende Charnamen auftauchten. Also mir war damals schon nach kurzer Zeit klar, das es mit dem RPG nichts wird. Deswegen ist WoW eigentlich "nur" ein MMO, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Davon abgesehen, du willst Einzelgänger aus dem Spiel raus haben? Es gibt kaum ein MMO das besser für Singleplayer geeignet ist als WoW. Und auch dafür ist Blizzard verantwortlich, nicht zuletzt wollte ein großer Teil der Spieler auch so haben. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, dann spiel du doch was anderes, wo es mehr auf das Gruppenspiel ankommt als in WoW.


----------



## Nike3676 (8. November 2012)

Moin.. 

also meine Gilde ist so eine echte Gilde - wie du sie beschreibst - wir sind familiär, klein und recht erfolgreich. Machen unser Ding in unserem Tempo. 
Und auf meinem Server ist das auch keine Seltenheit. Klar, die Ninjainvitegilden haste überall. 
Aber es bleibt doch dir überlassen ob du sowas willst oder eben nicht. Man kann ja auch die Gildeninvites ausstellen im Interface. 
Dann bekommst du von den ganzen invites eh nichts mehr mit. 
Und wenn du eine Gilde suchst, die den familiären Touch hat, trotzdem keine Gimpgilde ist, dann kann man das auch in den Beschreibungen bei wowprogress erfahren. 
Oder du schaust dir die HP´s an, what ever. 
Wer suchet, der findet :-)


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was das RPG angeht, hat das ganze wohl eher Blizzard verbockt. Zum einen haben sie auf den entsprechenden Servern nicht auf den Umgang geachtet, noch waren sie hinterher, wenn völlig unpassende Charnamen auftauchten. Also mir war damals schon nach kurzer Zeit klar, das es mit dem RPG nichts wird. Deswegen ist WoW eigentlich "nur" ein MMO, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Sie sind deutlich mehr dahinter, als das eine oder andere Mitbewerberunternehmen (manche machen schon gar keine RP-Server mehr) - allerdings haben sie keinen "Überwachungsserver(staat)" wo rundumndieuhr 50 GM schauen ob eh alles passt, sondern setzen auf Selbstregulierung durch die Spieler + deren meldung von Verstössen gegen die Regeln. Sie sind sogar auf normalen Servern relativ fix, wenn Namen gegen die dort weitaus weniger strengen Regeln verstossen - einzig, sei gehen nicht selber hin und scanen die Namen durch und sagen dann :"Der Name passt nicht" sondern sie warten auf Meldungen der Spieler um dahingehend aktiv zu werden. Hab selber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auf einem normalen Server ein Charakter, der den Namen eines wichtigen NPC trug (was laut Namensregeln überall nicht erlaubt ist) wenige Tage nach der Meldung umbenannt werden musste (auch wenn der Spieler seinen Char sich dann eben erstmal nach einem anderen Lore-NPC benannt hat^^)

BTT:
Ja es gibt solche Gilden, natürlich gibt es solche Gilden. Es sind allerdings die, die sich zumeist weder im Tool anmelden (so dass jeder eine Anfrage an die Gilde schicken kann) noch die, die groß im Handelschannel nach neuen Mitgliedern suchen - und schon gar nicht sind es die, die jeden gildenlosen Charakter einfach mal einladen


----------



## Nike3676 (8. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> BTT:
> Ja es gibt solche Gilden, natürlich gibt es solche Gilden. Es sind allerdings die, die sich zumeist weder im Tool anmelden (so dass jeder eine Anfrage an die Gilde schicken kann) noch die, die groß im Handelschannel nach neuen Mitgliedern suchen - und schon gar nicht sind es die, die jeden gildenlosen Charakter einfach mal einladen




/sign!!!!

ebenso sind es Gilden die auch viel auf das menschliche hinter dem Bildschirm setzen. Und wenn das mit dem Rest der Truppe nicht zusammen passt, dann trennt man sich auch ganz schnell wieder..
Es ist sooo wichtig, dass die Spieler untereinander miteinander klar kommen, scheiss drauf, obs nen IMBA Player ist. Wenn er menschlich nicht passt, passt er nicht in unsere Gilde. Punkt!


----------



## Smirgul (8. November 2012)

Aber leider werden auch genau diese Gilden häufig von den "neuen" Leuten verarscht.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (8. November 2012)

Klar gibt es solche Gilden nicht, ich bin selbst in einer. Erst am Wochenende war wieder Gildentreffen, das zweimal im Jahr stattfindet und wo jeder Gildenmember herzlich eingeladen ist.

Das Problem ist nur, dass Gilden dieser Art nie wirklich in Erscheinung treten, wie die Massen/Semi-Pro/Progilden eines Servers.
Darüber hinaus ist es auch nich gerade einfach beizutreten. In meiner Gilde gibt es strenge Regeln für Gildeninv.:
- Entweder muss ein Gildenmember die Person kennen (Egal ob Ingame oder ausm RL)
- Trifft der erste Punkt nicht zu, dann sollte man zumindest schonmal ein paar mal etwas mit der Person unternommen haben (z.B. bei Gilden-Raids mehrfach als Random mit dabei gewesen)
- Mitglied einer befreundeten Gilde sein

Diese Punkte sind zumindest bei uns so. Dadurch verhindern wir zwar nicht zu 100%, dass auch mal ne Niete in die Gilde kommt (charakterlich, nicht vom "olololol skillz" her) aber wir sind damit sehr gut gefahren. Hat aber, wie schon erwähnt, den Nachteil, dass wir dadurch für viele Spieler unter dem Radar fliegen, da wir halt keine Werbung im /2 Channel machen.


----------



## rabbit83 (8. November 2012)

Oha da kann ich mich direkt drin wiederfinden. unsere Gilde ist auch sehr Familiär und dadurch auch recht klein (leider). Wir versuchen auch unser Ding durch zu ziehen und ein wenig den Content zu bestreiten, leider fehlen uns dafür die Leute. Nur halten wir nicht viel davon im Handelschannel zu suchen und dann jeden gleich zu inviten, dafür habe ich schon genug Pfeifen in der Gilde gehabt.  Aber so ansich sind wir auch auf der Suche nach leuten die genau so denken was das Familiäre Verhaltnis in einer Gilde angeht. 
Ich fand mich in deinem Beitrag recht schnell wieder. ^^ Und ja wir sind eine ECHTE Gilde ^^


----------



## Tharis84 (8. November 2012)

Ich sehe es gar nicht ein, ein anderes Spiel zu zocken, nur weil die Mehrheit mir nicht zusagt.
WoW spiele ich seit Release, wenn auch mit einigen Pausen zwischendurch. Egal welches andere Game ich auch anteste, ich komme immer wieder zurück.
Es war halt mein erstes MMORPG und WoW bietet mir ziemlich viel das ich machen kann.
Aus diesem Grund finde ich es natürlich super schade, dass ich immer nur die Nieten erwische.

Wollte hier nur mal versuchen darauf aufmerksam zu machen und meine bescheidene Meinung zu sagen.
Hatte gedacht das sich so vielleicht eine "gute" Gilde finden lässt.
Habe einfach das Gefühl das sehr viele das Gildenleben nicht mehr ganz so ernst nehmen. Was ich echt schade finde.
Immerhin macht es gleich noch mehr Spaß wenn man mit guten Leuten zusammen etwas unternimmt als nur alleine durch die Welt zu streifen


----------



## Zethogk (9. November 2012)

Genau die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch schon eine ganze Weile.
Ich habe langsam da Gefühl, es ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, eine andere Art von Gemeinschaft zu finden als die obligatorischen "Hi und gz"-Gilden oder den sonstigen "Jeder macht, dank schnellem Dungeonfinder, nur sein eigenes Ding"-Gilden. Vielleicht hatte ich bisher auch nur Pech. Ein eigenes Projekt habe ich ganz schnell sein gelassen, weil viele derjenigen, die man durch öffentliches Rekrutieren findet, es ohnehin nicht ernst meinen.
In meinem alten MMO (und auch hier in alten Zeiten) hat man sich allabendlich über jeden gefreut, der einloggte. Man hat geplaudert und auch wirklich versucht, etwas gemeinsam zu unternehmen. Man interessierte sich für seine Mitspieler und man versuchte, sich gegenseitig zu helfen und zu unterstützen. Ja, es entstanden auch echte Freundschaften und keine oberflächlichen WoW-Bekanntschaften.
Seitdem man in WoW aber alles problemlos allein schafft, findet man (nach meinen Erfahrungen) aber nur noch besagte "Hi und gz"-Gilden voller Einzelgänger, anonyme Massengilden oder Raidgilden, in denen es auch nur um das eigene Ego geht.

Offenbar sind diese Gemeinschaften, von denen der Threadersteller und auch ich träume, so derart versteckt, dass man sie trotz bemühtem Suchen nie findet oder wirklich so eingeschworen, dass man ohnehin als Neuer kaum eine Chance hat, sich dort wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2012)

Zethogk schrieb:


> Genau die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch schon eine ganze Weile.
> Ich habe langsam da Gefühl, es ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, eine andere Art von Gemeinschaft zu finden als die obligatorischen "Hi und gz"-Gilden oder den sonstigen "Jeder macht, dank schnellem Dungeonfinder, nur sein eigenes Ding"-Gilden. Vielleicht hatte ich bisher auch nur Pech. Ein eigenes Projekt habe ich ganz schnell sein gelassen, weil viele derjenigen, die man durch öffentliches Rekrutieren findet, es ohnehin nicht ernst meinen.
> In meinem alten MMO (und auch hier in alten Zeiten) hat man sich allabendlich über jeden gefreut, der einloggte. Man hat geplaudert und auch wirklich versucht, etwas gemeinsam zu unternehmen. Man interessierte sich für seine Mitspieler und man versuchte, sich gegenseitig zu helfen und zu unterstützen. Ja, es entstanden auch echte Freundschaften und keine oberflächlichen WoW-Bekanntschaften.
> Seitdem man in WoW aber alles problemlos allein schafft, findet man (nach meinen Erfahrungen) aber nur noch besagte "Hi und gz"-Gilden voller Einzelgänger, anonyme Massengilden oder Raidgilden, in denen es auch nur um das eigene Ego geht.
> .




Sieh es mal so. Um genau das zu vermeiden, dass irgendwelche "Trittbrettfahrer" oder sozial nicht sehr kompetente (das hab ich jetzt aber sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt) Leute in diese Oasen des gemeinsamen Zusammenspiels kommen, verfahren wir kleinen, feinen Gilden eben sehr vorsichtig, was das aufnehmen neuer Leute betrifft.

Wenn ich mir die Liste der echten Neuaufnahmen in unsere Gilde der letzten zwei Monate anschaue, dann sind da nur sehr wenige Leute hinzu gekommen und ich finde es gut.

Es muss ja nicht sofort beim kennenlernen in einer Ini oder irgendwo in Azeroth gleich der Ninjainvite folgen. Man kann sich immer mal wieder sehen, sich langsam kennen lernen und wenn man dann merkt dass die Chemie stimmen könnte, wird sich mal mit den Offis unterhalten (ein Glück bin ich kein Offi). Wenn die dann der Auffassung sind, der passt zu uns, dann haben wir eben wieder ein neues Mitglied.

Wir haben in unserer Vergangenheit in verschiedenen Gilden eben leider oft die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass sich viele Leute in eine Gilde einladen lassen, sich dort das Equip zusammenschnorren und dann ruck zuck wieder weg sind.

Bei uns wird jedem (auch den neuen) geholfen, ggfs. Equip zusammen zu bekommen. Dabei wird aber auch ein gewisser Wert auf "geben und nehmen" gelegt.

So ist es durchaus normal, dass ich Abends on komme und nach ein paar Minuten die Frage kommt, ob sich eine Gruppe zusammen findet, damit mein Priesterlein in Inis gehen und Tapferkeitspunkte abstauben kann. Ich bin seit Gründung unserer Gilde Mitglied in unserem 10er Raid und jeder möchte, dass ich das auch in Zukunft sein kann.

Mein Fazit: Es gibt sie, die "richtigen" Gilden.


----------



## Grorgon2 (9. November 2012)

also zum thema ninjainv auf kleinen realms bekommt man nie einen


----------



## Rodanold (9. November 2012)

Mal generell..

ja, es gibt solche Gilden noch.

Ich selber spiele mit den meisten meiner Chars in solch einer Gilde. Wir sind wirklich "klein", was die Spielerzahl angeht. Aber wir kennen uns und verstehen uns.
Zum Teil spielen wir schon länger als 4 Jahre zusammen. Da hat sich natürlich auch einiges getan. 
Der Familienstatus hat sich geändert, Kinder wurden geboren, das ein oder andere Häuschen wurde gebaut.
So das wir heute wirklich nur noch total chillig spielen. Ohne Zwang, ohne Druck. Wir versuchen trotzdem immer alle Berufe abzudecken,
um uns gegenseitig unterstützen zu können. Wir setzen ab und an auch mal nen Termin an, um gemeinsam diverse "Abenteuer" anzugehn.
Das reicht von alten Inis, über alte Raids zu den aktuellen Inhalten. Schade ist in dem Zusammenhang, das wir leider nicht mehr genug
Spieler sind, um uns auch mal "Gildenintern" an einen der neuen Raids zu wagen.

"Leider" kommt es oft vor, das man neue Member aufnimmt, die sich dann durch unsere Hilfe entwickeln und ausrüsten und sobald sie
unseren Contentstand erreicht haben... tschüss. Anstatt mitzuarbeiten und mitzuhelfen damit man sich als Gilde wieder entwickeln kann..
gehn sie lieber in ne Gilde, wo man sich nicht groß einbringen muss.

Aber so ist nunmal die derzeitige Entwicklung. Manchesmal würde ich mir wünschen, das Blizzard ne Sperre einbaut. Das man nur 1x im Monat 
einer Gilde beitreten kann, oder so. Vielleicht würde das wieder ein wenig Besinnung in den ein oder anderen Spieler bringen.

Ach ja.. um jetzt hier mal nicht zu werben..^^ Wir suchen immer Spieler, die ein wenig chillig spielen wollen und nicht "nur" lila Epix sammeln wollen.
Spieler, die andere Spieler auch als Mensch sehen, nicht nur als Pixel-Sammlung. Die auch damit zurechtkommen, das mal Spieler dabei sind, die nicht
100% aus ihrem Char rausholen können. Spieler, die auch mal beim Mats-Farmen helfen. Die auch mal einfach nen abend nutzen um anderen zu helfen, 
ihre Twinks hochzubringen. Die auch "just-for-fun" alte Raids besuchen.. oder auch, weil jemand aus einer Ini, aus einem Raid, ein Teil zum Moggen sucht.
So spielen wir. Wir haben sehr erfahrene Spieler, auch sehr gute und Ehrgeizige Spieler, aber auch Spieler die einfach wegen dem Spass spielen und 
sich nicht drum scherren, immer 100% zu geben. 
Und das wichtigste: Wir haben dabei Spasß !!

In diesem Sinne: Have Fun !
Rhony


----------



## assgar (10. November 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich frage mich echt, ob es noch echte Gilden in WoW gibt oder ob alle nur noch geil auf die Boni sind.
> Ich habe WoW seit Release gespielt, mit einigen, kleinen Pausen. Damals gab es hier noch echte Gemeinschaften die zusammen Spaß haben wollten.
> ...




Hallo,

wie meine Vorschreiber bereits mitgeteilt haben ist das genau der Punkt,solche Gilden gibt es sicherlich noch wenn auch selten.

Ich habe ebenfalls das Glück seit ich WoW spiele in einer solchen bis heute zu sein.Die Leute von heute sind ,so unsere Erfahrungen seit geraumer Zeit,nicht mehr bereit sich erstens einzubringen und zweitens nutzen sie ich sags mal so da auch wir solch faule Eier in der Verganenheit hatten uns erst aus,geben vor das sie die Gilde Klasse finden und wenn wir sie dann mit allem ausgerüstet hatten waren sie einfach Sang und Klanglos verschwunden.

Da helfen auch die sogenannten Probezeiten nicht,wir handhaben es mittlerweile so das wir bevor jemand in die Gilde aufgenommen wird erstmal einige Raids oder Inis oder was weiß ich mit uns bestreitet.das ist zwar auch keine Garantie aber was soll man machen.Risiko ist immer dabei,und wenn uns der jenige unangenehm auffällt dann wird er auch nachdem wir ihn drauf angesprochen haben und der jenige nichts an seinem Verhalten ändert auch aus der Gilde geschmissen.Im Grunde gebe ich hier das gleiche wieder was meine Vorschreiber breits gesagt hatten,denn das betrifft alle Gilden die noch nach dem alten Kodex spielen,aber es werden immer weniger da viele Leute sich darüber allgemein aufregen wie ätzned der Ton mittlerweile in der Community geworden ist,was jüngst noch durch das CRZ System forciert wird.
Fazit: Die schönen Zeiten der Gilden wurde durch verschiedene Systeme versaut (Gildenbrowser(die lieben Boni),Dungeonbrowser usw.),an deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal verschiedene Gilden über einen längeren Zeitrum mit einem kleinen Char ansehen sofern sie nicht auf deinem Server sind und wenn dich etwas stört dies auch dort sofort kundzutun,und dann merkst du recht schnell an deren Reaktion mit wem du es zu tun hast.ECHTE GILDEN werden sicher mit dir darüber sprechen ,die andere Fraktion von Gilden wird es einen Scheiss scheren.
Wir haben auch einige Member die wie du nach der richtigen Gilde gesucht haben,und haben den Fehler gemacht und sind für viel Geld von einem zum anderen Server gewandert sind um nach gewisser Zeit zu merken ,das die Gilde ein Fehlgriff war,das frustiert einen wegen des Geldes was futsch ist und zweitens hat man irgendwann immer weniger Lust und entscheidet sich alleine durch die Welt zu ziehen,was aber auch nicht der Sinn sein kann MMO uns so.

Ich finde es toll das diesen Thema hier mal so auf den Punkt gebracht wurde ,denn das ist das was leider nur noch eine kleine Anzahl von Spielern denkt.

Ich hoffe du findest nach dem was du suchst,solche Spieler wie du sind in den sogenannten ECHTEN GILDEN stets willkommen!


Grüsse

Assgar


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2012)

Rodanold schrieb:


> "Leider" kommt es oft vor, das man neue Member aufnimmt, die sich dann durch unsere Hilfe entwickeln und ausrüsten und sobald sie
> unseren Contentstand erreicht haben... tschüss. Anstatt mitzuarbeiten und mitzuhelfen damit man sich als Gilde wieder entwickeln kann..
> gehn sie lieber in ne Gilde, wo man sich nicht groß einbringen muss.



Leider setzen sich viele lieber in ein unproblematisches, "gemachtes Nest" als sich selbst zu organisieren oder Eigeninitiative einbringen zu müssen. Als ehemalige Offizier einer kleineren Gilde ist mir das nur zu gut bekannt. Anstatt selbst ein bißchen Initiative zu zeigen, wurde sich eher darauf verlassen, dass die Gilde einen "Raidleiter" hat, der alles organisiert (es gab einen bei knapp 40 Membern im Normalfall). Hat der mal in einer Woche eher weniger "gemacht" (weil es sich zeitlich nicht ausgegangen ist) wurde von vielen (ausgenommen der "Gründungsstamm von 8-12 Mitgliedern) entweder rumgemosert, warum nichts gemacht werden würde, oder die Gilde Richtung anonymerer Großgilde verlassen, weil "dort muss ich auch nix selbst organisieren, sondern kann einfach mitspielen"


----------



## Tharis84 (10. November 2012)

Noch habe ich mein Ziel nicht erreicht.
Momentan steht immer noch die Wahl des Servers dazwischen.
Der Gedanke einfach eine eigene Gilde zu gründen kam mir natürlich auch schon.
Wäre wohl das sinnvollste um das zu erreichen was ich gerne möchte.
Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welchen Server ich nun nehmen werde.

Da ich eigentlich fast immer auf einem PvP Server gespielt habe wäre es eine Umstellung nun auf PvE zu wechseln.
Aber andererseits ist open PvP technisch ja eh nix mehr los.
Würde also wohl doch nicht so den großen unterschie machen ob nun PvE oder PvP

Jemand hier ein Vorschlag welchen Server er selnst empfehlen könnte?
Man weiss ja selbst wie die Community auf seinem Server ist.


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Aber andererseits ist open PvP technisch ja eh nix mehr los.



Geh mal mit einem Low-Level Char zum "Dunkeln Portal"^^ - dank CRZ werden dort Lowies gerne gegankt (kommen ja nun genug vorbei)
Selbiges sogar auf dem allianztechnisch eher mauen Destromath - auch dort "verstecken" sich altbekannte Schurken und Druiden (auch Krieger und Magier und Mönche als Heiler gibt es ein paar die da mit machen) dort, wo immer wieder Hordespieler vorbeikommen (zB. das Dailyquestgebiet der Ackerbauern oder die Kraserangwildnis, in letzterm wird niedrigstudigeren aufgelauert, in ersterm den unbedarfteren Dailyquestern)


----------



## rabbit83 (10. November 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Da ich eigentlich fast immer auf einem PvP Server gespielt habe wäre es eine Umstellung nun auf PvE zu wechseln.
> Aber andererseits ist open PvP technisch ja eh nix mehr los.
> Würde also wohl doch nicht so den großen unterschie machen ob nun PvE oder PvP



Naja mit Patch 5.1 wird denk ich in der krasarang wildnis wieder viel open PVP zu gange sein, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.



Tharis84 schrieb:


> Jemand hier ein Vorschlag welchen Server er selnst empfehlen könnte?
> Man weiss ja selbst wie die Community auf seinem Server ist.



Also unsere kleine aber feine Gilde hat sich auf Mal'Ganis niedergelassen und dort ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut was los. Um Grps zu finden oder so reicht es allemale. Der Realm ist halt nicht zu überfüllt wie Frostwolf oder so z.B..


----------



## Cumulonimbus (11. November 2012)

Guten Morgen ,

wir haben als kleine Gilde mit 3 Leuten ( Familie ) die Gilde durch das neue Levelsystem auf Stufe 16 gelevelt. Wir sind auf Malfurion aktiv und laden nicht ungefragt Leute ein. Wir wollen auch nur Spass am Spiel haben und sind nicht geil auf irgendwelche Bonis oder Erfolge Es ist zwar schön wenn man was erreicht aber es sollte in einer Gemeinschaft sein. Fakt ist das diese Einladungen einem gewaltig aufn Senkel gehen. Es zählt wirklich meisst die Anzahl der User. 

Naja aber ich glaueb da wurde auch schon öfters darüber diskutiert.

Grüsse von Malfurion
Gilde [A] Unerfahren und Klein


----------



## wildgans7 (11. November 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Noch habe ich mein Ziel nicht erreicht.
> Momentan steht immer noch die Wahl des Servers dazwischen.
> Der Gedanke einfach eine eigene Gilde zu gründen kam mir natürlich auch schon.
> Wäre wohl das sinnvollste um das zu erreichen was ich gerne möchte.
> ...



Hallo Tharis,


lese deinen Threat gerade,und du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Die anderen hier haben schon alles gesagt was genau den Kern trifft,wäre jetzt nur noch von mir eine Wiederholung.
Ich suche genau wie du nach einer "Echten Gilde",hatte mit WotLK mit WoW angefangen und auch eine nette Gilde gefunden ,die sich aber aus immer mehr werdendem Desinteresse am Spiel nach und nach aufgelöst hatte.

Wenn du vor hast eine Gilde zu gründen dann melde dich bitte mal bei mir,ich bin auch gildenlos da mir Massengilden oder andere Egoistengilden nicht in den Kram passen,sondern suche eine genau wie du beschrieben hattest.

Der Server ob Pve oder PvP sind mir egal,genauso wie die Fraktion.

Falls Interesse besteht schreib mich an wo ich mich melden soll, *Procctor/Die Arguswacht/Horde*, oder halt hier.

Grüße 

Wildgans


----------



## Progamer13332 (11. November 2012)

naja wenn man in ner core raidgilde ist lernt man sich zwangsläufig kennen^^


----------



## ichigoleader (11. November 2012)

Also ich spiele jetzt schon geraume Zeit auf dem Rat von Dalaran, das ist ein RP-PvE Server (auf dem RP aber nur noch von einigen wenigen betrieben wird).

Und dort gibt es noch einige die sich nicht nur dem Raid oder PvP widmen sonder bei denen das Zusammenspiel im Vordergrund steht.
Allgemein finde ich das der Serverzusammenhalt ziemlich groß ist auf "meinem" Server.
Man sollte aber nicht erwarten das man allzu große Raiderfolge heimholt, es ist nicht so das es nicht passiert aber eben nicht so wie auf Eredar oder Aegwynn.


----------



## Feilaoban (13. November 2012)

Hallo Ihrs.

Ich kann den Vorrednern nur beipflichten. Ich habe inzwischen auch schon einige Gilden durch (glaube bin jetzt in der 4. endlich richtig angekommen^^) und alle sind irgendwie zerbrochen.
Nun bin ich seit ca. 2 Jahren in der jetzigen Gilde, habe sie praktisch mit gegründet.
Wir versuchen einmal im Jahr ein Gildentreffen zu veranstalten, was nicht immer ganz einfach ist, da wir Menschen fast jeden Alters (Jüngste ist 18 oder 19) und aus so gut wie jeder Ecke des Landes bei uns haben.
Wir sind auch mehr oder weniger stets auf der Suche nach neuen Leuten, allerdings sprechen wir mit jedem kurz vorher und nehmen ihn wenn dann erst mal nur vorläufig auf, um zu schauen ob es wirklich passt (haben leider auch schon ein paar Pfeifen dabei gehabt^^). 
Daher sind wir auch sehr klein und familiär und wollen es auch bleiben.
Im TS ist fast immer jemand , und es wird über Gott und die Welt geredet, während wir ingame iwelchen Blödsinn anstellen  
Wir gehen natürlich auch raiden, und wenn es uns packt gehen auch schon mal einige ein BG, aber Progress steht bei uns nicht an erster Stelle.
Falls du dich noch nicht für einen Server entschieden hast, bist du herzlich eingeladen, mal auf unserer HP (The Survivors) oder auch ingame bei uns vorbeizuschauen (und es dich nicht stört dass unser Chef eine Chefin ist   ).


----------



## Tharis84 (18. November 2012)

Guten Abend.

Nachdem es ja nun eine Weile her ist, wo ich diesen Threat eröffnet habe, wollte ich mich hier nochmal zu Wort melden.

Eine Weile und diverse Server hat es gedauert, doch nun bin ich endlich am Ziel angekommen.
Durch diesen Threat bin ich auf sehr viele Gleichgesinnte gestoßen mit denen ich mich via PN unterhalten habe.
Dadurch hab ich eine nette Dame kennen gelernt die genau wie ich auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Leuten war, die noch wissen was es heisst einer Gilde anzugehören.
Wir sind nun alle gemeinsam auf Aegwynn gelandet, haben unsere Chars dort hin transferiert. Die Gilde von denen wurde gleich mitgenommen.
Ich fühl mich einfach wieder Wohl.

Zwar besteht unsere Gilde momentan nur aus 7 Leuten, aber wir unternehmen sehr viel zusammen und verbringen gemeinsam Zeit im TS.
Klasse statt Masse ist das Stichwort. 
Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten, freundlichen und ehrlichen Spielern die ein familiäres und stressfreies Gildenleben zu schätzen wissen.
Mit der Zeit wird man wachsen.
Man muss einfach etwas Geduld haben, schon findet man die passende Gemeinschafft.
Soviel Spaß hat mir WoW schon lange nicht mehr gemacht. Man merkt wirklich, dass es an den Menschen liegt mit denen man spielt, um wieder Spielspaß zu entwickeln.


----------



## Anloén (19. November 2012)

Also ich bin in so einer Gilde. Wir unternehmen Sachen gemeinsam, sei es nun bei Quests helfen, Instanzen oder was auch immer. Aktuell versuchen wir einen Raid aufzustellen. Da wir aber nicht blind einladen gestaltet sich das grad schwieriger. Es ist auch nicht jeder so aktiv, dass er schon voll ausgerüstet und raidfertig ist. Aber es wird immer besser. Die Leute sind im TS wenns passt und es wird einfach gequatscht.

Wir haben nur das Problem, dass ein guter Teil unserer Gilde während dem letzten Jahr (also während Drachenseele) aufgehört hat zu spielen. Vorher hatten wir noch einen 10er Stamm. Jetzt schaut das grad etwas düsterer aus. Aber auch wenns manchmal etwas mehr Aufwand ist, das ganze Werk am Laufen zu halten, ich finds gut, dass es solche Gilden gibt. WoW ist für mich einfach ein Spiel, dass sich auch über seine soziale Komponente definiert. Ohne dem würd mir etwas abgehen, und als vor MoP fast keiner aus der Gilde da war, hatte WoW auch einiges an Reiz verloren für mich.

so long, Anloén


----------



## cosjna (19. November 2012)

Hallo Tharis84

Wie heisst den eure Gilde auf Aegwynn?
Und zockt ihr horde oder allianz?

grüsse

cosj


----------



## Anloén (19. November 2012)

PS: Auch wir spielen auf Aegwynn ... 

Ich finds nur irgendwie lustig, dass sich trotz des schlechten Rufs des Servers auch hier mehrere familiäre Gilden finden. Aber die bleiben halt meist unter sich ...

PPS: Horde ist ziemlich ausgestorben auf Aegwynn. Ich würd das auch keinem empfehlen ... da muss man schon fast Masochist sein.


----------



## Nannee (19. November 2012)

Genau genommen hat ja fast jeder Server n schlechten Ruf.. 

Wir finden Aegwynn echt toll und als Gilde fühlen wir uns echt wohl gemeinsam. Wir hoffen nun halt noch ein paar Mitglieder zu finden, die einfach genauso denken wie wir


----------



## Nannee (19. November 2012)

Genau genommen hat ja fast jeder Server n schlechten Ruf.. 

Wir finden Aegwynn echt toll und als Gilde fühlen wir uns echt wohl gemeinsam. Wir hoffen nun halt noch ein paar Mitglieder zu finden, die einfach genauso denken wie wir


----------



## Tharis84 (19. November 2012)

Hallo Anloén

Das Aegwynn einen schlechten Ruf hat höre ich persönlich zum ersten mal.
Mir sind bisher nur nette Leute begegnet. Klar, Nieten hat man überall, da bleibt kein Server von verschont.
Das Horde ausgestorben ist finde ich etwas schade, aber Spaß hat man trotzdem noch.
Ist ja nicht so das es keine Horde mehr gibt auf Aegwynn.
Hordler zum umhauen findet man dennoch


----------



## Lovehope (20. November 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nur den Ausgangspost gelesen, aber ich persönlich kann sagen, das ich in so einer Gilde bin. Also es gibt sie noch!


----------



## jamirro (20. November 2012)

im moment ist es eh schwierig mit dem "gildenleben" - jeder macht seine dailys, mal mit einem aus der gilde mal ohne.....
da bleibt dann nicht mehr soviel zeit was gemeinsam zu machen würde ich meinen.


----------



## Angrimssohn (20. November 2012)

Ja, es gibt noch echte Gilden. Ich bin froh in einer dieser Gilden zu sein. In meiner 8 jährigen WoW-Zeit habe ich schon schon 3 Gilden erlebt. Eine davon war eine reine Raidgilde. Es war eine Zeit lang schön, aber man hatte auch immer einen gewissen Druck. Aus diesem Grund habe ich irgendwann auch den Schnitt gemacht.

In meiner jetzigen Gilde ist es so, das ich viele Spieler schon seit Jahren kenne und wir sind jetzt unter einem Gildennamen unterwegs. Es sind in den letzten Wochen auch einige Neue Spieler dazu gekommen und es ist schon ein lustiger Haufen. Abends sind oft mehr 10 bis 15 Leute on. 

Klar wollen wir raiden und man beschäftigt sich auch mit den dailys aber dies ist nicht nur der primäre Fokus.

Wir veranstalten Gildenevents an denen möglichst alle Teilnehmen können oder man ist mit einigen in der alten Welt unterwegs. 
Wenn Fragen sind dann hilft man und es ist ein gutes Gefühl und zusammenhalt. 

Wir hatten zwar auch mal 1 -2 Spieler die sich daneben benommen haben, doch dieses Problem wurde dann gelöst. 
Es gibt diese Gilden noch und es ist halt auch immer ein bissel davon abhängig was die Member daraus machen.


----------



## Rygel (27. November 2012)

ich spiele seit beginn und war bisher ein mitglied in 4 gilden. gilde 1 war so eine richtige start-gilde mit gildentreffen (sonntags ingame und auch im RL). gilde 2 war eher klein. als man raidtechnisch keine leute zusammenbekam wollte man mich dazu drängen mitzumachen und hat mich schlussendlich irgendwie rausgeekelt. gilde 3 war dann schon eine mit gildenperks. nachdem ich dort alles beisammen hatte, gab's dann für mich ne kleine pause. als ich nach 3 monaten wieder kam war die gilde aufgelöst. gilde 4 ist gerade aktuell.



Tharis84 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Gemeinschaft, wo man zusammen etwas unternimmt, sich im Teamspeak aufhält wärend man zockt, um den Menschen hinter dem charakter besser kennenlernen zu können.
> ...
> Gibt es noch Gilden dadraussen die sich wirklich eine familiäre gemeinschaft aufbauen wollen?


das sind genau die gründe warum ich gilden nciht mag. ich kenne diese leute nicht und will weder was mit ihnen unternehmen oder ihr freund werden. warum? ich habe RICHTIGE freunde und eine RICHTIGE familie. ich muss mir abends nicht anhören wer wo questet und wer wo farmt und wer seine mathehausaufgaben nicht kapiert oder wer gerade babys bekommen hat. diese leute sieht und hört man nach 1 - 2 jährchen eh nicht mehr! warum sollte ich etwas von meinem leben mit denen teilen? das sind einfach ersatz-personen für "richtige" leute!




Tharis84 schrieb:


> Kein Hallo und Tschüss, keiner unterhält sich im Chat, keiner im TS (wenn ein Server vorhanden ist)
> Jeder macht nur noch sein eigenes Ding. Wisst ihr eigentlich was eion MMORPG ist?
> Wenn ihr alleine zocken wollt dann spielt offline Games. Echt mal, ihr versaut einfach alles.


jetzt redest du käse! tritt dem schachclub bei oder geh zum sport oder mach online-dating oder schreib deinen 304040 FB-freunden mal 34488495 nachrichten, dann musst du dir nicht in einem computerspiel freunde suchen! ich sehe nichts verwerfliches darin ein MMO alleine spielen zu wollen. mir haben meine gildenlosen zeiten immer sehr gut gefallen; ich komme alleine super klar.

meine aktuelle gilde wird vermutlich nicht von langer aufenthaltsdauer sein. ich bin genervt von diesen gruppenaktivitäten! einerseits helfe ich gerne mal irgendwo aus, andererseits habe ich meist auch nen plan im kopf davon, was ich in meiner ingame-zeit machen möchte und werde dabei nicht gern gestört/unterbrochen.


----------



## Tharis84 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hat nichts mit Freunde suchen zu tun.
Ich habe genug Freunde im RL, leider spielt keiner von denen WoW. Mit diesen Leuten plane ich Freizeitaktivitäten. Solange ich alleine zu hause bin, suche ich halt meinen Spaß in WoW und dazu gehört für mich ein gutes Gildenleben.
Ich mag die Aktivitäten innerhalb einer Gilde wenn ich gerade zocke. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das man keine Freunde hat.
Wenn ich ein Spiel grundsätzlich alleine spielen will, dann suche ich mir kein MMORPG sondern ein Singleplayer Spiel.
Aber schön das du auch alleine Spaß hast und dich Gruppenaktivitäten stören. 
Mir geht dabei der Sinn verloren. Und wenn es so ein Käse wäre was ich hier geschrieben habe, dann hätte ich nicht soviel positive Resonanz in Form von PN's bekommen.
Aber jeder halt wie er mag. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin Ingame und im RL ^^


----------



## Nyst (6. Dezember 2012)

hoi,

könnten sich paar Leute aus den Gilden bei mir per PN melden? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer solchen netten Gilde. Viele Gilden versprechen immer viel und wenn man dann in die Gilde gegangen ist, können die Mitglieder nicht mal ein "Hallo" oder so von sich geben. Finde es traurig aber naja. Bin 35 Jahre und kann mich benehmen *grinst*.....ich sehe WoW als Spiel an und bin keiner der mit dem Kopf durch die Wand will. Nebenbei habe ich noch Beruf und Familie unter den Hut zu bringen. Also WoW ist Hobby und soll es bleiben. Würd mich freuen wenn sich paar melden.

Dank im voraus.


----------



## Miss Mojo (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann es verstehen wenn einigen Leuten das persönliche flöten geht denn ab und an höre ich solche Stories von neuen Membern die zu uns kommen.

Ich kann nur für unsere Gilde sprechen. Ich spiele seit 2007 und war seither in keiner anderen Gilde, klar, jetzt heissen wir Reminiszenz, davor Ereignishorizont und davor Aspekt des Drachen. Doch seit meine kleine Schaminette Azeroth erforscht bin ich in dieser Gemeinschaft. Leute kamen und gingen, es gab Zeiten mit Dramen, Herzschmerz, Intrigen und TS Gesprächen bis morgens um 6 Uhr. Elendig lange Diskussionen um Raidführung, Raidbereitschaft, Gildenleben, Tränen, Gelächter - wir haben erlebt wie Gildis geheiratet haben, Kinder wurden groß, Hunde mussten ausgeführt werden - Teenager haben Abi gemacht, sind ausgezogen, haben ein Studium begonnen. Jobs wurden verloren, gefunden, Umzüge bewältigt, Internet war weg, da, weg und wurde neu eingerichtet. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ohne diese bits und pieces WoW für mich nichts wäre. 

Wir haben früher 25er gemacht und jetzt nur noch 10er. Aber wir haben Bock. Und bisher sind wir auch immer recht weit gekommen obwohl wir nur noch eine relativ kleine Gilde sind. Wir geben einfach nicht auf. Wir blödeln rum und eigentlich machen wir ALLES ingame zusammen. Und das ist schön. Ich könnte es mir nicht anders vorstellen und würde niemals in eine andere Gilde wechseln wollen. Wenn es Reminiszenz irgendwann mal nicht mehr geben würde... ich würde nicht mehr WoW spielen.

Und wer Bock auf eine echte Gemeinschaft hat, der darf sich gerne bei mir melden - ingame zu erreichen auf Lordaeron - Missmojo. 

Und jetzt wische ich mir die Tränen der Gerührtheit verlegen aus den Augen 

PS: Habe nun gerade den Post von Rygel gelesen und bin geschockt ob der Gleichgültigkeit anderen Menschen gegenüber. Scheinst ein klassischer Fall von "ich will abgreifen und ansonsten geht ihr mir am A*** vorbei" zu sein. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Soviel Ego kommt immer sehr geil in einem MMORPG. Naja, wenn Du damit fährst ist das Dein Ding zeigt aber genauso, dass der TE recht mit seiner Vermutung hat. Flammst Du RL auch die Nachbarin an mit "ist mir scheiss egal ob sie es kacke finden, dass es schneit was labern sie mich eigentlich an?" ... unmöglich.


----------



## Russelkurt (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde meine Gilde als "echte" Gilde bezeichnen, da wir uns inzwischen öfter in Echt sehen, als online im Spiel. Ansonsten haben wir die Gilde zwar - klar - auch wegen den Boni gelevelt, aber nur in dem Tempo, wie es uns Spaß gemacht hat. Neue Mitglieder sind - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - alle aus dem Bekanntenkreis der Stammmitglieder und man versucht natürlich alle bei Laune zu halten. Wenns mal kriselt, dann geht bei jedem das Handy los und der [Instant Messenger]-Kanal sagt uns ins TS zu gehen. Dann bespricht man alles, und wenns mal länger dauert, dann solls eben so sein und wenn alles geklärt ist, dann bleiben die meisten noch, quatschen oder questen bzw. raiden zusammen (DF, LfR, alte Raids, Erfolge, etc.).


----------



## Elec (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tharis,

zunächst mal schade, dass ich den Beitrag erst jetzt gefunden habe, aber schön, dass Du nun das gefunden hast, wonach Du suchst.

Damit aber auch andere die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, kann ich berichten, dass ich unsere Gilde (Dunkler Aufbruch auf Der Mithrilorden) genau nach den Punkten ausgreichtet habe, die Du zu recht erwartest.
Du hast leider völlig recht: Die meissten suchen nur den schnellen Erfolg und die Menschen dahinter sind ihnen völlig egal.

Bei uns ist das völlig anders. Der Mensch steht absolut im Vordergund und genau der menschliche Aspekt ist es auch, der für uns den wichtigsten Stellenwert hat.
Wir haben schon etliche Pro-Gamer abgelehnt, weil wir merkten, dass die Chemie da einfach nicht stimmt.

Wir sind mit > 100 Mitgliedern keine kleine Gilde und zudem die einzige, die auf unserem Server noch 25er Raids durchführt. Die Größe einer Gilde allein sagt aber nichts über den Umgang der Spieler miteinander aus. Ein gutes Miteinander funktioniert durchaus auch in einer Gilde unserer Größe. Das Konzept kommt gut an und funktioniert so nun auch schon seit über 5 Jahren. Wir haben viele Spieler bei uns, die schon seit vielen Jahren dabei sind. Viele kennen sich längst auch schon persönlich, wir haben jährliche Gildenparties oder verabreden uns auch mal zu kleineren RL-Events. Egal, ob z.B. ein gemeinsamer Besuch der Gamescom oder unser RL-Event "Feuerlande in Echt!", wo wir mit ein paar Leiten das Stahlwerk in Bremen besichtigt hatten, irgendwas geht immer ;-)
Auch außerhalb der Mainraids tut sich vieles. Man sammelt gemeinsam Erfolge, grast alte Raidinstanzen ab oder feuert die Spieler in der Kampfgilde an.

Natürlich kann man auch bei uns nicht erwarten, dass man direkt von Jedem ein "Hallo" zugeworfen bekommt, wenn jemand online kommt, denn dann käme man vor lauter "Hallo" sagen kaum noch zum Spielen ;-)
Im TS ist dagegen immer was los und da wird durchaus auch über Dinge gesprochen, die mit dem Spiel wenig zu tun haben. Man tauscht sich über andere Hobbies aus, über die Famile, den Job und Gott und die Welt. Vor allem aber wird dort viel gelacht.

Das klingt furchtbar idyllisch und ist es auch, aber sowas hat für eine Gilde durchaus auch Nachteile.
Es ist in der Tat unglaublich schwer geworden, Spieler zu finden, die auf genau so etwas noch Wert legen. Wie berichtet, den meissten geht der schnelle Erfolg über Alles.
Dennoch, so ab und an findet man wieder jemanden, der genau das will und der Vorteil dabei ist, dass solche Spieler dann in der Regel auch sehr lange bleiben.

Wir hatten nun wieder den Fall, dass einige Spieler sich abgespalten haben, weil es ihnen im Raid nicht schnell genug ging. Der Erfolg stand hier wieder über den Menschen und weg waren sie. Das wirft uns jedoch nicht aus der Bahn und so sind wir wieder dabei unsere Gilde und damit auch unseren 25er Raidkader aufzufüllen. Wie immer mit Bedacht, gemessen primär am menschlichen Faktor und erst sekundär nach spielerischen Qualitäten.

Also gebt nicht auf - es gibt sie noch, die echten Gilden, die Wert auf den Menschen legen!

Gruß

Elec
www.dunkler-aufbruch.de


----------



## -razel- (12. Dezember 2012)

Auch auf Wahrtbringer gibt es noch einige solche Gilden.
Z.B. Dark-ministry ist eine Gilde der ersten Stunde wo auf vernüftigen Ton und das miteiander großen wert gelegt wird.
Auch versuchen wir Jährliche Gildentreffen stattfinden zu lassen (Was nicht immer einfach ist)
Wir sind eine Relativ große Gilde die aber immer gern nette Member aufnimmt.
Unser Motto heist" ALLES KANN, NIX MUß"
Wir sind eine Hordengilde^^.
Dark-Ministry


----------



## Paladone (12. Dezember 2012)

Auf Madmortem gibts ne nette Gilde die fast seit Release bestand hat auch wenn die Gründungsmember nicht mehr spielen ich bin aber noch dabei wurde glaube ich 2 Tage später geladen...verdammte Helden...


----------



## Rygel (20. Dezember 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> meine aktuelle gilde wird vermutlich nicht von langer aufenthaltsdauer sein. ich bin genervt von diesen gruppenaktivitäten! einerseits helfe ich gerne mal irgendwo aus, andererseits habe ich meist auch nen plan im kopf davon, was ich in meiner ingame-zeit machen möchte und werde dabei nicht gern gestört/unterbrochen.


2 wochen hat der "spaß" gehalten. waren im grunde nur 7 leute, die immer im TS rumgegammelt haben und sich nichtigkeiten wie "ich farme gerade ..." oder "ich bin gerade kloster." usw. erzählt haben. wem das zu langweilig ist (MIR!) und sich deshalb aus dem TS rausgehalten hat, hatte im grunde wenig kontakt zur gilde. ich brauchte nicht deren hilfe, die nicht meine. nach 5 tagen funkstille bin ich dann raus. (ein paar der anderen mitglieder dann auch.) ist im grunde immer das gleiche schema: ein typ und seine freundin machen den gildencheff und wollen die bunte raid-welt erobern, tauschen dann aber letztenendes nur dünnes im TS miteinander aus und kommen deshalb nicht zupotte.



Tharis84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel grundsätzlich alleine spielen will, dann suche ich mir kein MMORPG sondern ein Singleplayer Spiel.
> Aber schön das du auch alleine Spaß hast und dich Gruppenaktivitäten stören.


warum sollte mir WoW alleine weniger spaß machen als anderen? gruppenaktivitäten stören mich nicht, denn ich spiele ab und an auch dungeons über die gruppensuche. dass das ganze so schön anonym und austauschbar geworden ist macht es mir nur noch angenehmer: ich kann jederzeit leaven wenn es nicht hinhaut, höre mir aber auch geduldig 20 minuten das gejammer über meinen schlechten schaden an. kurzum: wenn ich bock auf ne gruppe habe, kann ich das auch ohne gilde haben.



Miss schrieb:


> PS: Habe nun gerade den Post von Rygel gelesen und bin geschockt ob der Gleichgültigkeit anderen Menschen gegenüber. Scheinst ein klassischer Fall von "ich will abgreifen und ansonsten geht ihr mir am A*** vorbei" zu sein. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Soviel Ego kommt immer sehr geil in einem MMORPG.


auwei! was gibt es denn "abzugreifen" bei einer gilde? ich plündere ja nicht deren bankfach; ich benutze es nichtmal. die gildenperks sind größenteil auf gruppen/raid ausgelegt und für mich damit unnütz. und die für die ganzen zwei mounts habe ich ebenso ruf gefarmt (der ja die gilde auch mit hochgeskillt hat) und sie schlussendlich auch noch selbst bezahlt. das kam weder "geil" noch sonst etwas. es hat sich nie jemand beklagt ... warum auch?




Miss schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du damit fährst ist das Dein Ding zeigt aber genauso, dass der TE recht mit seiner Vermutung hat. Flammst Du RL auch die Nachbarin an mit "ist mir scheiss egal ob sie es kacke finden, dass es schneit was labern sie mich eigentlich an?" ... unmöglich.


ich rede mit meiner nachbarin recht wenig. wir sehen uns kaum. ich habe meine nachbarn gern wie meine gildis: unsichtbar ! um aber mal beim beispiel nachbarin zu bleiben: hier kam ja die nachbarin in diesen thread geschlichen und hat doll geweint, dass solo-spieler, wie ich, das spiel kaputt machen würden:


Tharis84 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alleine zocken wollt dann spielt offline Games. Echt mal, ihr versaut einfach alles.



der rest vom armen anfangsthread klingt genau wie der altbekannte gilden-TS-nutzer der da seine wochenenden und seine feiertage verbringt um andern zu erzählen was er/sie gerade farmt, dass der hund flotten hat oder das kind in mathe ne 3- bekommen hat. sowas höre ich mir 3 x  mal mit an (was soll man auf sowas auch noch antworten?) und packe nebenbei schonmal meine koffer, dem eine orkisch-handschriftliche notiz angeheftet wird: "nie wieder!".


----------



## RedShirt (20. Dezember 2012)

Als mittlerweile Solospieler in WoW (keine regelmäßigen Veranstaltungen oder aktive Gilde) kann ich sagen: Pandaria ist sehr nett.
LFR ist im Moment genug, Dailies, Gebiete, Pet Battles, Dungeons, Szenarios... geht alles ohne feste Struktur.

Derzeit komm ich kaputt von der Arbeit und/oder Sport, will ne Stunde was mit Char A machen, oder B - oder doch mal wieder Quests mit C ... und dann ist gut für den Tag.
Insofern hab ich nicht die Zeit, TS zu joinen, zu labern, nebenher was zu machen (ich koche/esse/teleworke meist), zusätzlich zu nem lockeren Spiel.

Also bitte nicht über einsame Wölfe vom Leder ziehn  ich bin kollegial, behandle andere ingame fair - aber bin jetzt kein Herdentier, das nur so existieren kann.


----------



## Rygel (21. Dezember 2012)

schön gesagt! sehe ich genau so. ich glaube auch, dass es von solchen solo-spielern eine ganze menge gibt. man bemerkt sie nur nicht. zu behaupten diese solo-spieler würden das spiel "versauen" ist einfach dämlich! wenn man mal ne gruppe braucht (quests, sha, dungeons, etc.) sucht man sich gerade eine (ist ja heute easy und schnell gemacht) und gut is'!

richtig nervig finde ich auch immer den gruppenzwang in solch einer gilde. man kann sich noch so nett finden, aber ich glaube der stellt sich (meist raidbdingt) immer ein. es fehlt ja eh immer an tanks und heilern und wer so eine klasse spielt dürfe wohl wissen was ich meine. als ich zu BC-zeiten geraidet habe hat man sogar die heiler auf dem handy angerufen und gebettelt dass sie noch online kommen! in gilde #3 habe ich also brav nen raidtauglichen heildruiden nebenher gespielt, ohne jemandem was davon zu sagen. ein sehr entspanntes twinken: schnelle gruppenfindung UND die fremdelinge aus dem LFG jubeln wenn der heiler angeschwebt kommt . schöne sache!


----------



## Cemesis (21. Dezember 2012)

Also ich spiele auf Wrathbringer(PvP) wir sind ca. 7 aktive Spieler, in einer Gilde die noch wert auf zusammenhalt legt. Haben sogar ne eigene Gruppe auf Facebook, weil sich ein Forum nicht wirklich gelohnt hat, da wir meißt alles im TS besprechen. 

Aber wirklich neuen Zuwachs bekommen wir schlecht bis schwirig, da es schwer geworden ist Leute zu finden die ein ähnliches Ideal verfolgen wie wir. Unser letzter abgang zum Beispiel hatte sich von uns schön Equippen lassen durch Items die man durch die Blutgeist Mats braucht und hat sich danach ohne Worte einfach verpisst. Leider war ne ähnliche Erfahrung nicht das erste mal. 

Unser Gildenleiter ist auch ziemlich sauer momentan, weil er der Meinung ist das ganze dem LFR zu verdanken ist, wieso man kaum, bis keine Leute mehr findet die ernsthaft Raiden wollen. Wir WOLLEN neue Leute rekrutieren, es brauchen ja noch nichtmal gut Equippte sein, es sollen nur welche sein die Ehrgefühl haben, wirklich was erreichen zu wollen und bereit sind alles aus ihren Char zu holen und sich auch beraten lassen, wenn sie nicht die Leistung bringen. Wir schmeissen keine Leute raus oder beschimpfen sie als Noob, wenn sie es nicht direkt hinbekommen. Das soll bedeuten das wir Spieler suchen die hinter den Monitor sitzen und nicht ihren Avatar. Leider ist sowas sehr schwer geworden, weil die Leute den Content durch den LFR sehen und der rest dann egal geworden ist. Ich weiß noch, früher war das genau andersrum.

Gruß


----------



## macgyver (21. Dezember 2012)

hallo
also ich habe mir mal alles durchgelesen und wollte mich mal zu worte melden !
also nach einer längeren pause wollte ich gerne wieder anfangen
und wollte mal fragen ob es hier jemand oder eine gilde gibt die mich aufnehmen würde
bin schon veteran also keine 20ig mehr ;-)
und ich sehe das spiel als netten zeitvertreib und nicht lebensinhalt !!
ich fange halt auch von lvl 1 wieder an
und werde wohl endlich mal mit den char anfangen den ich immer mal schan wollte
einen gnom krieger !!! entweder tank oder fury oder beides !! 
ok reicht denke ich und freue mich auf antworten !!


----------

